# New Lightbar



## pjnlandscape (Oct 10, 2010)

New to plowing this year.

Thinking about buying this lightbar... Any thoughts?

http://www.strobesnmore.com/able-2-low-profile-mini-led-lightbar.html


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

pjnlandscape;1085838 said:


> New to plowing this year.
> 
> Thinking about buying this lightbar... Any thoughts?
> 
> http://www.strobesnmore.com/able-2-low-profile-mini-led-lightbar.html


IDK, I'm torn with LED light bars. I've seen some that are barley visible and some that are bright has heck even on a sunny day. A local municipality put led light bars on their new cop cars and holy crap are they bright! I also know a guy who put a mini bar on his truck, he raved about it for weeks, when I finally saw it, it was less than impressive. I like strobes, they barley use any amps, there are no moving parts like a rotator and 99% of them are bright in all conditions, but thats just me. I have a Whelend Guardian dual strobe on one of my trucks, 1 amber lens and 1 clear lens, covered with a clear dome and you can see the flash off buildings for several blocks down the road.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Go with the mini justice led lightbar. I have it and it is very bright during the day and night and very low amp draw.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

If you want an LED bar, go with Whelen or Code 3. The rest are a waste of money.


----------



## msu1510 (Jan 25, 2010)

i like the led's. we have switched almost all our trucks to led. they draw very little and are bright as heck. i like show me


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

What kind of truck do you have? You should get a 54" light bar so you can have the work lights and the alley lights for when you have to do walks.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow (Aug 12, 2010)

Ajslands,

I would find it a lot more cost effective and it would also get a better result if he made a back rack or used a mini lightbar and than add an auxilary lights for around 10 bucks instead of spending another 300 for a full sized light bar jus me thinking allowed.

Justin


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

pjnlandscape;1085838 said:


> New to plowing this year.
> 
> Thinking about buying this lightbar... Any thoughts?
> 
> http://www.strobesnmore.com/able-2-low-profile-mini-led-lightbar.html


I had that lightbar and sold it. Nice at night, but not very bright in the daytime.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

cubanb343;1090017 said:


> I had that lightbar and sold it. Nice at night, but not very bright in the daytime.


try E Bay there are some good deal's on there


----------



## pjnlandscape (Oct 10, 2010)

I ended up buying that Sho Me Able 2. It is bright as hell at night and i am going to mount it on my back rack with a custom built mounting plate. The truck is a black 2009 F350 supercab with black custom rims and tinted windows for whoever asked. I am looking for a set of reverse lights to mount on the backrack as well... Any Suggestions anyone?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

why should we keep giving you suggestions if your not going to listen to them??


----------



## pjnlandscape (Oct 10, 2010)

I cant listen to every persons suggstions dude. Then i would have like four lightbars right now and one truck. i listened to msu1510, forest edge snow, and cubanb343. Is that enough for you? or would you like to continue to complain?

Still looking for a good set of reverse lights if anyone has a suggestion


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Harborfreight's clear fog lights for like 7.99. I've had them on my back rack for over a year now. Cant beat that price. Just make sure you silicone around the lenses to keep water out LOL

And yeah, that lightbar is bright as hell at night, but I'm pretty sure it's still got only GEN I LED'S in it, so the sunshine washes it out during the daytime. You'll see


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Actually now that I look at it, get the Whelen Responder LP from StrobesNMore.com

A buddy of mine has that lightbar your looking at and when we put our trucks next to each other you cant even see his bar over my Whelen. And its only $50 more.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

That able 2 lightbar is a nice unit. I've got one on my truck and the towing company i worked for had one on their offroad recovery unit. Its well built. I'd agree it doesnt compare to a rotator in the daylight, but it'll beat a rotator at night. And to me thats where it counts. Besides, price was very convincing for me, i got mine brand new off ebay for 185 bucks.


----------



## BooshF250 (Oct 2, 2010)

*reverse lights*



pjnlandscape;1090278 said:


> I ended up buying that Sho Me Able 2. It is bright as hell at night and i am going to mount it on my back rack with a custom built mounting plate. The truck is a black 2009 F350 supercab with black custom rims and tinted windows for whoever asked. I am looking for a set of reverse lights to mount on the backrack as well... Any Suggestions anyone?


I just bought recon reverse projector xenon lights to mount on a back rack, the should be pretty nice, cheap on amazon.com as well


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

I just purchased a signal pinnacle mini and it is bright as heck day and night, the road sign crews that set up signs for construction are buying them. Thats where I first saw it during the day and was impressed. It has low draw and 27 patterns.


----------

